# 2011 Team Movistar Kit



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Simple Blue and White with a big Green Movistar "M" on the front.
Not exciting, but not ugly either - conservative.


----------



## wiz525 (Dec 31, 2007)

i actually really like that simple look. 

it'll be interesting to see how the Pinarello's look too.


----------



## dougydee (Feb 15, 2005)

I don't mind this new kit.


----------



## tethernaut (Dec 11, 2008)

I'd wear that.


edit: and I'd look good in it too.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

I personally wish it had the checkered pattern that was on Telefonica Movistar-sponsored Moto GP bikes. That was hawt.


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

The colors are cool, but it's too plain for my liking.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

A good thing that not every team goes retro and/or mainly white.
I like the simplicity, the assymetry (just like when they were Banesto), and the nod to the SAECO and Rabobank kits of yore.

Nice. I wouldn't wear it though. My club kit is nice and flashy, you see.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Wonder if there will be a "summer" edition like with Cervelo TT


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Like your confidence*



tethernaut said:


> I'd wear that.
> 
> 
> edit: and I'd look good in it too.


Me too, minus my beer-gut! :cryin:


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Lets say those squares on the side are Movistar green...better?


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

I like it. It's not an omnipresent red/black kit.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Coolhand said:


> Wonder if there will be a "summer" edition like with Cervelo TT


Perhaps all teams should have a "summer" version - sell more jerseys?


----------



## steve_e_f (Sep 8, 2003)

the moviestar M goes with the wavy frame designs that Pinarello has.


----------



## gvda (Dec 23, 2010)

*First Pina Dogma Team Movistar pics*



wiz525 said:


> it'll be interesting to see how the Pinarello's look too.


I've posted some pics and a video of the new bikes on my blog:

http://italiaanseracefietsen.wordpress.com/2010/12/23/eerste-beelden-pina-movistar/


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

I really like this jersey, first on my to-buy list for the sales this time next year! Makes up for not getting a lime-green Liquigas this time round.


----------



## tindrum (Mar 5, 2008)

s'ok. the bikes look sharp though.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

Bike and Jersey look good together
agreed Yeah on anything NOT black and red


----------



## chase196126 (Jan 4, 2008)

I think I need to see it on a rider to really get a good impression of how the kit looks. I like the fact that its nice and clean, but I really dislike the Movistar logo. That M looks like something out of the movie "Flubber"... :skep:


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Here's the website of the sponsoring company:
http://www.movistar.es/

After seeing the bike (sharp indeed!) I'd say they should have made a blue square or two green on the jersey as well.

But all in all a good design, that takes up some cues from the from 2011 abandoned Rabobank.


----------



## wiz525 (Dec 31, 2007)

how did i miss the post about the bikes a week ago!??!?! those are awesome looking!


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

one of my favorite redesigns so far.


----------



## pianopiano (Jun 4, 2005)

I'm really liking that new jersey design. I think that it will definitely stand out in the peleton, especially amid the sea of black and red', as fignon's barber so aptly implied. :thumbsup: 

The Movistar Pinarello is one of the sexiest bikes that I've seen lately. I really, really want one of those!  

Btw, is green really the new red?


----------



## jpaine (May 13, 2007)

Anybody know where I can buy the kit?

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

I don't think the new kits are on sale till the spring.


----------

